# Hp pavilion DV 6000 problem :(



## gsoul2soul (May 23, 2008)

I recently purchased "HP Pavilion DV 600"

Everything is fine... but the driver for the Graphic card!!!

I don't like "VISTA"... and i replaced it with "Win XP" and now i'm stuck... where do i get the compatible driver for my Graphics!!!

Help !!!


----------



## prasad_den (May 23, 2008)

Check this link:
*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=165319
You might get all the drivers you need from there..!

Please post the exact model number from the sticker behind the lappy. All 6000 series lappies have dv6000 written near the screen, even though mine is actually a dv6516.. So check the model number and let me know.. It'll help..!


----------



## dhanusaud (May 23, 2008)

Go to www.hp.com, driver for your os is right there.


----------



## gsoul2soul (May 23, 2008)

Well... i cannot find the driver for my graphics!!

I have HP Pavilion DV 6000.
I'm searching for Win XP driver


----------



## ksvprasad (May 29, 2008)

Just knowing that the Notebook is a dv6000 Notebook will not help you get the drivers. dv6000 is a series of Notebooks and includes several Products which may include either the Intel Graphics or the NVIDIA graphics chipsets. Try posting the Product number. You will find it labeled as P/N at the back of the Notebook on a white sticker.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 29, 2008)

u can check the model number in bios too,first google ;you might find drivers in hp forum itself.


----------

